# Service manual



## lucapap (Dec 28, 2013)

I am looking for Workshop / Service / Repair Manual for a Goldoni Universal.

Could anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## alland (Apr 4, 2021)

lucapap said:


> Je suis à la recherche d’un manuel d’atelier / de service / de réparation pour un Goldoni Universal.
> 
> Quelqu’un pourrait-il m’aider?
> 
> ...


bonjour.

je deterre se poste .
avez vous trouver la demande .
a+.
alland.
Hello.

I dig up my post.
did you find the demand.
a +.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

*8 year old thread....OP hasn't been here in 7 years


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

alland said:


> bonjour.
> 
> je deterre se poste .
> avez vous trouver la demande .
> ...





https://tractormanualz.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Goldoni-Universal-Tractor-Operation-Maintenance-Manual.pdf


----------



## alland (Apr 4, 2021)

bonjour .

pogobill.


escuse si je ne t'est repondu.

je ne manutensionne pas les temes de ordinateur si vite que la clefs de 13.

merci pour les information .

c'est super de ta part.

alland.


----------

